# Pilow-ball mounts with Teins



## se-rious200 (Aug 28, 2003)

I have a question about the Pillow-ball mounts with the Tein ss coilover system. Do you need the ball mounts to use the ss system or are they just an upgrade? What do they do? any help would be appreciated


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

no you do not need them, someone (i forgot who) proved it...but its a plus. i have them and they are great. they offer camber adjust in the front, and i think i add a lil bit more travel all around too


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I have the SS on my P11*



se-rious200 said:


> I have a question about the Pillow-ball mounts with the Tein ss coilover system. Do you need the ball mounts to use the ss system or are they just an upgrade? What do they do? any help would be appreciated


No, I have the SS kit on my P11 and they don't even come with pillow ball mounts. But SHigspeed offers them for the rear of the P11. You just re-use the old top hats off your factory struts.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

are the pillowball mounts for the tein ss the same for the basic??


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

mrRICEguy said:


> are the pillowball mounts for the tein ss the same for the basic??


Do Basic's even come with pillow ball mounts? I know they're optional on certain applications.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yes they are the same and no the basic dont come with them...


----------

